# Driving around Guadalaraja and the Santuario Mariposa Monarca



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

I am driving east from San Pancho, Jalisco, to the Monarch sanctuary on the border of Mich. and Mexico States. I remember reading a post somewhere in this forum giving specific driving directions for the best route, heading east, around/through Guadalaraja to return to the cuota on the eastern side of the city. I would like to make it through town as quickly as possilbe. Any routing suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

On another note, any advise on visiting the Santuario de Mariposa Monarca?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As you enter the congestion which signals the approach to Guadalajara, follow the green signs for the Airport, Tlaquepaque and Mexico. All of those will put you on the 'periferico' or outer ring and will avoid central Guadalajara. Drop the Airport and Tlaquepaque signs in favor of 'Mexico' when you see it. That will put you on the 'cuota' eastbound out of Guadalajara. Then, follow the signs to Morelia.

We have not visited the monarch sites, due to the rough uphill trails at higher altitude. It can be difficult.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> As you enter the congestion which signals the approach to Guadalajara, follow the green signs for the Airport, Tlaquepaque and Mexico. All of those will put you on the 'periferico' or outer ring and will avoid central Guadalajara. Drop the Airport and Tlaquepaque signs in favor of 'Mexico' when you see it. That will put you on the 'cuota' eastbound out of Guadalajara. Then, follow the signs to Morelia.
> 
> We have not visited the monarch sites, due to the rough uphill trails at higher altitude. It can be difficult.


 Thanks so much for the directions. I hope it is as straight forward as it sounds!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RV ... they provide horses for those that don't want to walk up. Still have to walk down and the trails are not 'paved'


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not very experienced driving in and around Guadalajara but never had a problem on route RVGRINGO lists.
When you get to Michoacan, decision on Monarchs is day trip from Morelia or stay at least one night near one of the sanctuaries. Most people that I know pick the latter both for ability to spend more time and because feel need to acclimate to the height(8K+ feet). Easiest to visit is the El Rosario site near Ocampo & Angangueo. If you do this, you can stay on cuota past Morelia. I have heard that there is a ranch that people recommend but only one I could find is Rancho Givali in Ocampo and site not working. There are more options in Angangueo but none sound great. Key seems to be to ensure that has fireplace in the room. Some don't and others charge 200p or so a night for heat. Latter based on what is called "most expensive" (Don Bruno at 600 vs. 800P).
Last is that most people think best time is 2nd half of February or early March as Monarchs more active as get ready to leave. Only other thing is that in years like this where some very cold nights, you could well see a significant number on the ground that didn't survive.
Do think that you might want to spend a night or so afterward in Morelia or Patzcuaro to recover from the cold/height and enjoy a great city.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

We stayed at the Don Bruno a couple of years ago and the rooms were quite nice.They also have a pretty good restaurant on site.They arranged for a pickup truck with bench seats in the bed to take us up to the butterflies.The pickup was a great choice for it allowed everyone in our group to have a great view and you could also stand up (there is a railing) which is a bonus on a rough road.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would be cautious about heading for the Monarch Reserves any time soon. The area has been badly damaged by rain and flooding. It's in the headlines of all the Michoacan papers


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

As Sparks says be extremely cautious about heading for the Monarch reserve this season. There has been terrible devastation in the area brought on by extensive flooding as a result of an unprecedented out-of-season deluge and horrendous mudslides have occurred with more anticipated. News reports indicate many deaths and widespread destruction. According to news reports, Angangueo has been virtually destroyed and other areas are under the threat of dangerous mudslides. 

Good luck to you but take this warning very seriously.


----------

